# Communal Tad Death



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanted to share this with you to possibly help your tadpoles. This imi tad was raised under another persons care. We always raise ours individually. You can see here where his leg was bitten off while it was still tiny. (poor little guy ) It was too small to see at the time. You can see that someone spent a lot of time and effort with water changes and feeding on a tad that never had a chance. We think that the stress may have contributed to what may have been SLS (spindly leg syndrome). We chose to put him down with a drop of Benzocaine.
I really hope this post can help some tadpoles to be raised by themselves.


----------

